
Ask HN: Purchased the new MacBook and work with Vim? What did you do? - avitzurel
I have the older version of the MacBook pro and can now switch to the new one at work.<p>I work with Vim, meaning I use the ESC key quite often.<p>Do you have the new MBpro? Work with Vim? What did you do?
======
lkurusa
Remapped Caps Lock to Esc...

~~~
snazz
The contortion required to get your pinkie up to escape versus just pressing
caps lock is pretty significant. Some people say that they get “vim pinkie”
RSI as a result of making that awkward movement, the same as Emacs pinkie on
Ctrl in the bottom left.

~~~
lkurusa
I just checked - I'm actually using my left ring finger instead of my pinkie
for some reason.

------
AngeloR
I ended up remapping `jj` to `ESC`. I use vim+tmux and so I remapped Caps Lock
to CTRL.

~~~
avitzurel
How does that work? I had no idea you can map a combination to a key.

